# Retiring next year. Need help.



## kim7346 (May 10, 2019)

I'll be turning 65 this fall, but will work until I'm 66 and remain on my employer's health plan. Would it be alright to sign up for Medicare Part A -- ONLY part A -- when I turn 65?  Can't see any downside. After all, it's free …. and I don't have an HSA.  Figure then I'll be in the system and I can sign up for Part B later, when I retire. Any thoughts?


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2019)

I have no idea, but I'll bump this up for someone who may ....


----------



## Butterfly (May 10, 2019)

Kim, look in the "health Insurance" part of this forum (click on forum above and scroll down to health insurance).   This may have already been discussed (I think it has) or one of the people on there may be able to help you.


----------



## Tommy (May 11, 2019)

Kim, you must sign up for Part A during the three months prior to your 65th birthday.  It's free and you can do it online, but if you miss that window I believe there is a penalty.  Follow this link for more information:
https://www.ssa.gov/benefits/medicare/


----------



## retiredtraveler (May 11, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Kim, you must sign up for Part A during the three months prior to your 65th birthday.  It's free and you can do it online, but if you miss that window I believe there is a penalty.  Follow this link for more information:
> https://www.ssa.gov/benefits/medicare/


Tommy is correct. You need to look at the penalties for not signing on time and the possibility that Part B might not be available until after 66 and you have a gap in coverage.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2019)

I retired at 50 and a few months before I became eligible for Medicare the insurance company with which I had my retiree benefits informed me that I had to sign up for A and B in order to be eligible for my Medicare benefits through their plan. Social Security Administration sent my Medicare card without me having to apply for it and I had to provide my insurance company with a copy after which they seamlessly transitioned me to their Medicare  plan.


----------



## California-Gal (Jun 1, 2019)

Penalties are a certain percentage of the cost of the insurance. Medicare part a is free so to tack on a percentage of the fee, is zero. Therefore for part a there is no late fee.


----------



## donnaleecam (Jun 2, 2019)

I think that is a good idea, but I couldn't figure it out so I did both A and B at 65!! I had employer insurance for 5 months after 65, but went ahead and got B too since I was confused about it when applying online. I live about an hour away from a SS office, so just paid the extra for 5 months!! Good luck.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 2, 2019)

Some mistaken assumptions here.

- You will be notified of your Medicare sign-up via letter. They do NOT allow a lot of time to respond so don't put off opening it. 

- There is a section that will ask if you have other primary insurance coverage for Parts A, B or D. Answer *YES *(I assume your current plan has a drug plan reimbursement; if not, answer No to Part D). The reason is that your employer insurance, if it's like 99% of other carriers, wants to now become the *secondary carrier with Medicare becoming primary carrier. *This change should be seamless and is handled by "back office" operations; nothing should change in how you as the insured, does things.

- You will receive your Medicare card in the mail. Depending on your current insurer, they may or may not need to see your card the first time you come in. My HMO did not and has never needed to ask for it, but your PPO or other HMO may need it, so carry it with you the first few times and ask Reception if they need to make a copy of your card for their files.

- Make a note of your card # - Medicare no longer uses your SocSec # - and you can put your card away in a safe place afterwards.

- Once your employer's insurance ends, you will need to decide if you want to purchase a Medicare supplement or Advantage plan.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jun 3, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> Some mistaken assumptions here.
> 
> - You will be notified of your Medicare sign-up via letter. They do NOT allow a lot of time to respond so don't put off opening it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the interesting info that I had not heard before.  Especially about the primary insurance coverage.  You are exactly right about my employer insurance wanting to be the secondary and not primary carrier when Medicare kicks in.  However, I am a bit confused about why answer "yes" to the question of having other primary insurance coverage.  I would think you would answer "no" because medicare will now be your primary carrier?


----------



## gregnelson (Jun 11, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> Some mistaken assumptions here.
> 
> - You will be notified of your Medicare sign-up via letter. They do NOT allow a lot of time to respond so don't put off opening it.
> 
> ...



Yes to all of this. And beware of scammers. https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/blog/2019/03/protect-yourself-against-medicare-scams


----------

